

Aviator: locally launch a service and all its dependent services - nateleiby
http://engineering.clever.com/2015/04/08/aviator-locally-launch-a-service-and-all-its-dependent-services/

======
rgarcia
The problem of keeping this kind of configuration up-to-date is an interesting
one. I'm curious if anyone has tried encoding the local development
configuration in how they run integration tests so that it never falls out of
date.

------
maerF0x0
> $ npm run-script dev-server

> Starting Website

> [ERROR]

I'd start with crushing the soul of whomever didnt put in quality logging
(debug package). Next I'd cry about my lack of debugger knowledge for nodejs.

------
dnstevenson
Reminds me of
[https://github.com/ddollar/foreman](https://github.com/ddollar/foreman)

------
schimmy_changa
I wonder how Netflix addresses this- looking at their Hystrix page they have
tons and tons of microservices...

~~~
schimmy_changa
(page is
[https://github.com/Netflix/Hystrix/wiki](https://github.com/Netflix/Hystrix/wiki))
<\-- this is not the way they handle it, just has a good image showing how
crazy the number of microservices they handle is

------
ridgepablo
This seems like a useful tool for managing a complex service configuration
problem. Nice work.

